# BP pancied



## reynoldsc96 (May 25, 2012)

my phone rebooted and now i get the following message:
BP pancied
into bp core dump mode
switch to bp bypass mode

how can i fix this. thanks for the help


----------



## silvernirvash (May 9, 2012)

As far as I know the only way out of that is a compete fxz wipe via RSD lite

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------

